# Nido serale



## Brunetta (6 Novembre 2016)

In qualche città  si sta pensando di sperimentare di tenere aperti i nidi o le scuole dell'infanzia, già attrezzate di brandine, una sera al mese.
A me sembrerebbe più geniale che continuasse per la notte, per non portare via i bambini addormentati. Certamente questo avviene quando si va da amici o dai nonni, ma non ci devono tornare la mattina dopo.
Questa cosa ha suscitato levate di scudi non da parte del personale, che ne avrebbe ragioni, ma di persone che considerano questo come un abbandono.
Voi che ne pensate?


----------



## Brunetta (6 Novembre 2016)

Ecco la notizia 

http://milano.corriere.it/notizie/c...mo-f50f55f8-a141-11e6-9f94-044d5c37e157.shtml


----------



## Nocciola (6 Novembre 2016)

Direi una splendida idea. Per chi non ha nonni o una baby sitter di fiducia


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Novembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> In qualche città  si sta pensando di sperimentare di tenere aperti i nidi o le scuole dell'infanzia, già attrezzate di brandine, una sera al mese.
> A me sembrerebbe più geniale che continuasse per la notte, per non portare via i bambini addormentati. Certamente questo avviene quando si va da amici o dai nonni, ma non ci devono tornare la mattina dopo.
> Questa cosa ha suscitato levate di scudi non da parte del personale, che ne avrebbe ragioni, ma di persone che considerano questo come un abbandono.
> Voi che ne pensate?


Ma che abbandono !!!
se una padre ed una madre, ogni tanto escono, lasciano i figli ai nonni, zii e appunto nel caso non sia possibile ciò a personale qualificato ... A me sembra un'ottima idea !!!!


----------



## Skorpio (6 Novembre 2016)

*...*



Brunetta ha detto:


> In qualche città  si sta pensando di sperimentare di tenere aperti i nidi o le scuole dell'infanzia, già attrezzate di brandine, una sera al mese.
> A me sembrerebbe più geniale che continuasse per la notte, per non portare via i bambini addormentati. Certamente questo avviene quando si va da amici o dai nonni, ma non ci devono tornare la mattina dopo.
> Questa cosa ha suscitato levate di scudi non da parte del personale, che ne avrebbe ragioni, ma di persone che considerano questo come un abbandono.
> Voi che ne pensate?


È una buona idea anche secondo me, se correttamente applicata.

Vedo infatti più di una coppia di genitori che "smolla" i figli con eccessiva facilità per impegni che considero futili, anche separatamente l uno dall' altro.

Alcuni bambini sentono chiaramente (secondo me) che sono smollati, lo vedo da loro espressioni e lo sento da alcune loro frasi. questa cosa non mi piace affatto!

Del resto, fare un figlio non è un obbligo di legge

Per cui benissimo nidi serali, se a fruirne però è chi ha reale bisogno, e non chi ha la "grana" per permetterseli, perche magari ha il torneo di canasta o l aperitivo in costume sulla spiaggia.

Sarebbe una ulteriore discriminazione delle molte/troppe a cui la nostra "evoluta" società ci ha ormai avvezzato


----------



## PresidentLBJ (7 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma che abbandono !!!
> se una padre ed una madre, ogni tanto escono, lasciano i figli ai nonni, zii e appunto nel caso non sia possibile ciò a personale qualificato ... A me sembra un'ottima idea !!!!


Quoto.

Se non hai aiuti è la soluzione migliore.


----------



## danny (8 Novembre 2016)

Ogni tanto dedicarsi alla coppia fa bene alla coppia.


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Novembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Ogni tanto dedicarsi alla coppia fa bene alla coppia.


Condivido


----------



## Brunetta (8 Novembre 2016)

Io penso anche alla possibilità di evitare a un bambino piccolo situazioni stressanti come visite ad ammalati,centri commerciali ecc.
I bambini nei locali che crollano sui divanetti mi hanno sempre fatto tristezza proprio come pacchetti al seguito.


----------

